# Quicktime-360°-Ansicht erstellen



## meilon (26. April 2006)

Hallo,
und schon mal gleich sorry, aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich sonst danach fragen sollte:

Wie kann ich eine 360° Ansicht von vielen Fotos erstellen? Hat bestimmt schon mal jeder gesehen, ich meine soetwas hier: http://www.eraonline.ch/projekte/sandaecher/html/innen_gross.htm

Bitte Helfen!

mfg


----------



## Maik (26. April 2006)

Die Frage ist in der Grafik- bzw. Multimedia-Ecke besser aufgehoben.

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob nun das Forum für "Bildbearbeitung, Grafik, 3D & Design" oder "Multimedia" der richtige Ansprechpartner für dein Anliegen ist, kommt der Thread in die "Creative Lounge".


----------



## franz007 (26. April 2006)

Willst du sie erstellen oder willst du sie dann in eine Seite integrieren

Links die nützlich sein könnten
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panoramabild
http://www.360x180.info/
http://www.gdargaud.net/Hack/PanoWarp.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtuelle_360°-Rundgänge


----------



## E46 (24. Dezember 2007)

Die 360° Ansicht von dem link
( http://www.eraonline.ch/projekte/sandaecher/html/innen_gross.htm ),
ist mit einem Programm wie z.B. Cinema 4d erstellt worden (Rendering als Quicktime VR).

mfg

e46


----------



## bokay (11. Januar 2008)

Sowas lässt sich auch mit flash relativ einfach machen... Klick


----------

